# All Aboard! The Hype Train it leaving the station...



## McFatt (Jan 14, 2021)

Is it gonna rain or snow where you shred? 
I like the call for wildcat:








						Wildcat Mountain Weather & Snow Forecast | OnTheSnow
					

See Wildcat Mountain weather forecast, including current high & low temperatures at the summit & base of the mountain today through the next week.




					www.onthesnow.com
				



15" Friday into Sunday would be nice up there!


----------



## McFatt (Jan 14, 2021)

Even Tim Kelley is getting on the train. Nice shout out to Attitash and Wildcat on his forecast earlier today:




__





						NECN
					

News, Local News, Weather, Traffic, Entertainment, Breaking News




					www.necn.com


----------



## Glenn (Jan 14, 2021)

Trending cooler in the Southern Greens.....


----------



## abc (Jan 14, 2021)

Perfect timing! Especially for those whose pass are blackout for the holiday weekend!


----------

